# Cheapest way to have 2 HDDVRs for the long run



## sam fisher (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am a long time Dish customer that has been living the good life of Dish. I started with a 501 and a 3200 and now have a 508 and 721 (no DVR fees). Over the last year I have purchased 2 HDTVs. With Dish set to expand to local HD in my market, I am going to bite the bullet and switch out my receivers. What is the best way to do so? I have always owned my receivers and I keep them for a long time (current receivers are 5 and 3 years respectively). In fact, I like my current ones so much I wouldn't give them up, except for HD.

So buy vs. rent? If I rent, I have to agree to a $7 monthly rental fee (x2), plus $100 each initial upgrade fee. For the 2 year contract that is $536. 722s are going for $380 on a well known auction site. That would be $760. To break-even I would have to keep these receivers for 3.5 years, which is not a big deal to me.

Am I missing anything? Is there some must-have receiver upgrade around the corner? Is there some discount I am not aware of? Any advice? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Even if you own you still have to pay a $7 monthly fee so there is no savings there.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If you only have 2 722s on the account (501 and 721 are dropped), only one would have the $7 fee (either lease or additional receiver fee if owned). You presently pay $5/month for either the 501/721 as a 2nd receiver. If you were only getting one 722 and were going to keep one or the other of the current receivers, you would continue to pay the $5 for it and NOT pay for the 722 as the "1st receiver" on the account (Primary).

You make no mention of the other added costs for two 722s. Each would have a $5.98 DVR fee (waived if you subscribe to AEP). Both have to be connected to a phone line or the Internet to avoid the $5/month "no phone" fee. You'll add at least $10 to subscribe to minimal HD programming, or pay $7 HD Enable fee if you don't subscribe. Those fees are independent of lease/own.

The only real advantage to owning is that you might get some resale $ in the end and you can deactivate an owned receiver if it isn't needed (like in a guest room) to save both the Lease/Addl Rec and DVR fees. There won't be a "break even" point - two owned 722s cost the same as two leased 722s for monthly fees.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Call dish and cancel. Tell retention that you was two 622's (or 722's) and you don't want to mess around with the rebates and such. Tahdah........2 free hd dvr's!!


----------



## sam fisher (Mar 31, 2008)

CABill said:


> You make no mention of the other added costs for two 722s. Each would have a $5.98 DVR fee (waived if you subscribe to AEP). Both have to be connected to a phone line or the Internet to avoid the $5/month "no phone" fee. You'll add at least $10 to subscribe to minimal HD programming, or pay $7 HD Enable fee if you don't subscribe. Those fees are independent of lease/own.


Yeah, I figured those fees were a wash either rent or own. Not paying the DVR fee now, but that will change. The "no phone" fee is not a concern. As for programming, I am hoping it will actually go down when I switch from AT200 to dishHD.



CABill said:


> The only real advantage to owning is that you might get some resale $ in the end and you can deactivate an owned receiver if it isn't needed (like in a guest room) to save both the Lease/Addl Rec and DVR fees. There won't be a "break even" point - two owned 722s cost the same as two leased 722s for monthly fees.


I have got to believe that saving the $7 rental fees each month will eventually overcome the cost of buying. Sure it is $84/year, but X 2 is $168/year and that adds up quickly. Is this not the case?


----------



## sam fisher (Mar 31, 2008)

lionsrule said:


> Call dish and cancel. Tell retention that you was two 622's (or 722's) and you don't want to mess around with the rebates and such. Tahdah........2 free hd dvr's!!


Does anyone know if this will/does really work?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

sam fisher said:


> I have got to believe that saving the $7 rental fees each month will eventually overcome the cost of buying. Sure it is $84/year, but X 2 is $168/year and that adds up quickly. Is this not the case?


As HobbyTalk says, you'll pay the $7/month on an owned receiver as well. Dig out your most recent bill (or look at it online). Your 508 is probably your Primary receiver and has no fee. The 721 will have a 
Addl Rec Access Fee $5
Now look at Fees table on the right that calls it
Additional Outlet Programming Access Fee $5
right below that will be
Additional Outlet Programming Access Fee (HD) $7
The 1st item covers both Addl Rec Fee and the "no phone line fee". The 2nd is the monthly charge for an OWNED ViP receiver. If you lease, you don't have to pay "Addl Rec Fee"s.

The 2nd VIP receiver on the account is charged $7 if owned or leased. For quite a long time, even the 1st receiver had a lease fee if you got it via the existing customer DIU promotion. At that time, there was actually a savings of $7/month for the 1st VIP on the account. They APPEAR to have cleaned up the DIU promo so the 1st VIP isn't charged a lease fee and you will pay exactly the same each month whether owned or leased. It would take a whole lot of months to break even when the difference is $0.

I can't help with telling DISH that I "was two 622's" - because I wasn't. People have ended up with better deals by threating to quit. They've also ended up with closed accounts and two owned receivers to put on Craigslist.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

As far as threatening to quit it may work or it may not. A better way to try and get them free or greatly reduced is to call and explain your situation, tell them your history with Dish, tell them Direct TV looks good now also since you want to upgrade to HD, blah, blah, blah. Be nice and complimentary about it and see if that person will "work" with you. If not wait a day and try again. Sometimes being nice will get you more than "threatening" to quit. It worked for me in August when I got my 722.

As far as buying versus renting I think that with technology like DVRs you are better leasing (if it is comparable in cost or takes more than 2 years to make up the difference). I have had no major problems with my DVR but who knows? At least leasing gives you options.


----------



## bogusbs (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a similar situation. I own a 921 and 721. 
Americas TOP250, premium movie channels, and original 9.99 HD package. 
5.99 DPP, 5.99 Locals, and 5 add. rx fee.

I want to replace my receivers and lease 2 722's.
Drop the premium movies, and DPP and Upgrade to HD Ultimate.

If I figured it out correctly

It looks like I can save about $140 mainly by dropping the movie channels.

2 722 DVRs Month Year
2 DVR Rental Fee $14 $168
2 DVR Svc Fee $11.96 $143.52
LOCALS $5.99 $71.88
*SUBTOTAL $31.95 $383.4*
AMERICA'S T250 $605
HD ULTIMATE $20 $240

*TOTAL $51.95 $1228.4*

NOW Month Year 
ADDL Rx ACCESS FEE $5 $60
DISH HOME PROTECTION PLAN $5.99 $71.88
DISH NETWORK HD PACKAGE $9.99 $119.88
LOCALS $5.99 $71.88
*SUBTOTAL $26.97 $323.64*
1 YR AMERICA'S TOP 250 $605
1YR SHO,STARZ,HBO,MAX $440
*TOTAL $1368.64*

Or did I totally blow it?

Thanks


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

bogusbs said:


> 2 722 DVRs Month Year
> 2 DVR Rental Fee $14 $168
> 2 DVR Svc Fee $11.96 $143.52
> LOCALS $5.99 $71.88
> ...


Locals should only be $5 per month.

Although you are saving money per year it is mainly from dropping the movie channels.

You might consider keeping the DHPP for a few month with your new 722s to make sure they work properly. If you have any problems with these in the first month or two the DHPP can save you money in service calls/returns.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

sam fisher said:


> Does anyone know if this will/does really work?


I'll let you know, because after the HD bloodbath dishnetwork is taking this week, I am calling to cancel, with the only saving grace being if they provide an additional 622 or 722 for FREE to me and charge me ONLY ONE DVR fee for my household....otherwise I'm signing up for the first time with direct (aaa discount plus other discounts......)


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

bogusbs said:


> It looks like I can save about $140 mainly by dropping the movie channels.
> 
> 2 DVR Rental Fee $14 $168


$71.88 of the savings is from dropping DHPP. You don't save all of the $440 premiums since if you get them all (AEP), the $143.52 for two DVR fees disappears. Your call based on what they are worth to you.

As long as both the 721 and 921 are both removed from the account, you should only see a single $7 lease fee. Recent DIU existing customer upgrades have returned to including the lease of the 1st (Primary) receiver with your programming package - the same as what a new subscriber would see with two ViP receivers. That would be another $84 less.

If you are already on Annual, it should be less than the current $605 price unless you did that in the last two months (or started now). Compare yours to the DishDVR Advantage monthly payments of $59.99. That is 719.88/yr for AT250, locals, and one DVR fee. Your $605, $71.88, and $71.76 comes to 748.64. There isn't a "DVRAdvantage AEP" shown, but that doesn't matter if you are going to drop the premiums anyhow.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

dbrakob said:


> Locals should only be $5 per month.


Locals are $5 when combined with a MONTHLY ATxxx package, but $5.99 / month if you use the annual pricing for ATxxx.

Receivers come with 12 month warranty and the Install comes with 90 days. The first few months would be when you least need DHPP.


----------



## bogusbs (Feb 24, 2007)

CABill said:


> 1) You don't save all of the $440 premiums since if you get them all (AEP), the $143.52 for two DVR fees disappears. Your call based on what they are worth to you.
> 
> 2) If you are already on Annual, it should be less than the current $605 price unless you did that in the last two months (or started now).





CABill said:


> 3) Receivers come with 12 month warranty and the Install comes with 90 days. The first few months would be when you least need DHPP.


Yes, I'm removing both old receivers.

1) If I drop the premiums I will pay for both DVR service fees?

2) How much less? I have been on annual for years.

3) And I don't need the DHPP as the new boxes are under warranty?

Thanks


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

1) If I drop the premiums I will pay for both DVR service fees?

AT250 with all 4 premiums is known as America's Everything Pack. AEP is "almost everything", and will waive the $5.98 DVR fee for ALL DVRs on the account. If you drop the premiums is when you will have to pay the $5.98 * 2. They don't (didn't, not something I check very often with my AT100) have a price for an annual AEP like they do with ATxxx. Paying annually for the 4 premiums to save a month ($40) needs to be compared to the DVR fee savings from paying monthly for AEP. The more DVR fees, the better the AEP deal is.

2) How much less? I have been on annual for years. 

AT200 and AT250 were $2/month less if billed before 1-Feb so if you renewed before then, you didn't pay $605, but $583. There have been times where I've renewed an annual at the lower price and later switched and the pro-rated amount was based on new annual, but you can't depend on that - you sometimes got refunded more than you paid and they may have put a halt to that.

This only changes the number you should compare to 12 $59.99 DVR Advantage payments (719.88/yr) to $583+$71.88+$71.76 (726.64). Not as much as a savings, but still cheaper than annual pricing. Using current pricing, Monthly AT250 is $54.99. Add $5 locals and $5.98 DVR fee and compare that to DVR Advantage $59.99 and you see you are saving one DVR fee/month and the $5 locals are also $.99 less than what you pay with annual ATxxx. 

3) And I don't need the DPP as the new boxes are under warranty?

There would be reasons to keep DHPP as dbrakob suggested - the price of service calls is a lot less, but you can also add it when needed. If you have an issue with a receiver and following CSR scripts ends up with a RMA, all you'd be paying during the 12 month warranty might be the shipping. If you are calling to have someone "come fix whatever is wrong", DHPP saves on the service call(s). 

In over 10 years, I've never had DISH install or service anything here, but have had receivers & remotes replaced. I've always been able to get any shipping to be waived by signing up for CC Autopay (for a month). To keep Cinemax for $0.01, I need to keep CCAP anyhow now.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

DPP = DishPro Plus
DHPP = Dish Home Protection Plan


----------



## bogusbs (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks CABill,

I emailed this to dish:
Question: I need some clarification please. I want to upgrade both of my receivers to 722s. I currently own my existing ones.

I would like to lease them both and change some of my programming to the following and am confused about the pricing:

DVR Rental Fee per month: $7.00 for secondary receiver.

DVR Svc Fee per month $5.98 for both rx is 11.96 LOCALS per month $5.00 or 5.99 if I pay for AT250 annually AT250 per month $54.99 or $605.00(what I pay now)annually.

DISHHD ULTIMATE per month $20.00

Thank You

And this is their response:
Thank you for your email. We do have exclusive promotions available to our existing customers, which offer discounts on equipment and installation! The pricing you indicated in your e-mail is correct.

Please contact our Customer Service Center .... Some of the promotions do have expiration dates, so please call at your earliest convenience.

The VIP 722 is available in the Digital Home advantage and the Free for all new customer promotions, and the DISH it up programming for our existing customers.

The VIP 722 is currently only available as a leased option through DISH Network.

Your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have any further questions or concerns, please refer to ... or reply to this email.


----------



## bogusbs (Feb 24, 2007)

CABill said:


> 1) If I drop the premiums I will pay for both DVR service fees?
> 
> AT250 with all 4 premiums is known as America's Everything Pack. AEP is "almost everything", and will waive the $5.98 DVR fee for ALL DVRs on the account. If you drop the premiums is when you will have to pay the $5.98 * 2. They don't (didn't, not something I check very often with my AT100) have a price for an annual AEP like they do with ATxxx. Paying annually for the 4 premiums to save a month ($40) needs to be compared to the DVR fee savings from paying monthly for AEP. The more DVR fees, the better the AEP deal is.
> 
> ...





BobaBird said:


> DPP = DishPro Plus
> DHPP = Dish Home Protection Plan


You're correct I missed the H on that occasion.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

So now you need to phone (or maybe reply to the email if you want) asking what the up front cost will be to you for two 722s. You can login to your account at the website, pick My Equip, Equip Upgrades, DISH'n It Up, and see a price (installed) for the 1st 722. Some people may see a different price than others, but you probably will find $125 for each 722 (Enhanced HD DVR).


> Limit of 2 receivers or 3 tuners per transaction, unless upgrading to 2 HD DVRs.


It is possible that their two HD DVRs are a 722 and a 612, dunno.

If a CSR mentions a $5 downgrade fee for dropping the Premiums, just ask if they will waive it - they always have for my changes.

You should also ask them about switching to the DVR Advantage package to save $28+ / year. If you get billed/paid the annual and switch, it gets credited to your account as a pro-rated amount for the rest of the year, then used up in monthly charges. CSRs won't be able to tell you the right pro-rated amounts in advance. One downside to that is as long as you have that credit balance, you can't download a .PDF of your bill from the website for that month's bill.


----------



## grcooperjr (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey Sam...

If you want to buy em out right and Dish cant get a deal put together for ya. I got some of mine on eBay. Currently he's got em at $379 per for new 722's. way better Than the $495 that Dish want to sell at. But just a thought.

Ray Cooper
Portland, OR


----------

